
Meat allergies are on the rise. The weird part is that we know what’s causing it - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/12/meat-allergy-tick-bite-cause-treatment-research-alpha-gal.html
======
jimbo1qaz
Clickbait title doesnt tell you what causes meat allergies. It's ~~Rocky
mountain spotted fever~~ lone star tick bite.

